# De-badged?



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

Has anyone removed the Eos and/or 2.0T/3.2 badges? I'm thinking of doing it and would be curious to see what it looks like.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: De-badged? (liquid stereo)*

yes, people have described doing it (I don't know about pictures)
The technique mentioned was a hair dryer and dental floss (you might Search and find other methods)
You might also get some "Goo Gone" or other adhesive remover, to get any leftover glue.
I only removed the dealer label, as I don't mind the Eos name to explain to people (and the "2.0T" didnt seem to bad either)
William


----------



## pdog (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (liquid stereo)*

Hi, there is a thread on http://www.vweosclub.com about this with some pics.
Paul


----------



## Eosiphat (Nov 8, 2006)

I removed mine just with dental floss - the tape type is easier to use than the thin string. I didn't want to get a hair dryer anywhere near the plastic trunk lid. The letters came off with a gentle sawing action, pulling towards you gently. The foam adhesive cleaned off very easily with car polish.
I'd send you a picture if I knew how to post one!
A great byproduct of this de-badging exercise is that you can later rearrange the letters and add others from previous cars to make wonderful anagrams.


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice to know! I don't want to use the hari dryer neither. How long did it take you to remove them just by using dental floss?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Eosiphat)*

Host the Image on Google / Flickr etc
Both of these will give you a URL you can use
Please the URL between


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Eosiphat)*

Host the Image on Google / Flickr etc
Both of these will give you a URL you can use
Please the URL between [ img ] [ /img ] without the spaces..


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: De-badged? (liquid stereo)*

Yes. More pictures in the link in my signature. Heat gun and plastic pry tool were used. (Touareg is debadged as well in the 3rd picture).


























_Modified by themacnut at 3:29 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: De-badged? (liquid stereo)*









Our car had a 'clean butt' before we even had the license plates in the mail! Hehe...


----------



## The Fig (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (liquid stereo)*

I actually just used a credit card and made sure that the sticky film on the back of the badges didn't break apart and came off in one piece. It was very easy and took less than 10 mins.
I love the clean look:


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: De-badged? (The Fig)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *The Fig* »_I actually just used a credit card and made sure that the sticky film on the back of the badges didn't break apart and came off in one piece. It was very easy and took less than 10 mins.
I love the clean look:


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (pdog)*

Is vweosclub a more active forum? What is the most active Eos board?
IRT OP the easiest and least damaging way to remove the badges is to heat up the surface area a little to soften the glue and use waxed floss so that it slides easily and doesn't scratch paint. The key of course is to have patience. There will be some glue left over, and goo gone is typically used to break it down, just ensure you wipe it off immediately so it doesn't cloud the paint.


----------



## wkc (Mar 25, 2007)

I check the other forum as well. We have about 10x more posting here than vweosclub.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: De-badged? (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_ What is the most active Eos board?


It depends. Speak German?


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (themacnut)*

themacnut
quite possibly the best garage i have ever seen!
even a flat screen tv!
that rocks


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

What is the most active German speaking Eos board and what is the most active Enlgish speaking board? I can still read a fair amount of German. I was assigned there in the late 80s/early 90s, but could use practice.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: De-badged? (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_What is the most active German speaking Eos board and what is the most active Enlgish speaking board? 

Of course right here is the most active english Forum, and by a long shot. The most active German board in my opinion is the *Motor Talk* forums.
http://www.motor-talk.de/


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks for that. Shouldn't it be WolfsburgerMitPommes?
After seeing all the debadged pix, I decided to do the same. Looks much better.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: De-badged? (pacemaker1000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pacemaker1000* »_themacnut
quite possibly the best garage i have ever seen!
even a flat screen tv!
that rocks

Thank you.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: De-badged? (themacnut)*

its a debage epidemic... we're all going to be driving around in VW... somethings. And all of YOU complained that VW doesn't advertise enough for the car... and you go around rippin' the badges off... HYPOCRATES!!!! 
Crap, i'm doing the same thing too..


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: De-badged? (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Has anyone removed the Eos and/or 2.0T/3.2 badges? I'm thinking of doing it and would be curious to see what it looks like. 

There is a post in the Phaeton forum that provides some guidance about how to get the letters off - here is the link: Getting rid of the 'Schriftzüge. The cost of buying a new set of labels and numbers for the back of the car is very small - perhaps $20 for everything - so by all means, go ahead and take the lettering off and see what you think of the resulting look.
Be aware, though, that a whole lot of people will start asking you "What kind of car is this" if you take the badging off. Heck, I used to get asked that question once a month after I took all the badging off my *Golf *- and I don't think a Golf could be considered a rare or exotic car.








Michael


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

I was / am seriously thinking about replacing the "EOS" badge with an old-school "Cabriolet" badge. Need to do a little research to see how the fonts of the two badges would look on the same car.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*

If they don't match up, you could find a place that makes them and could match them up for you. I can't remember where, but you can do this online. I'll look around.


----------



## _Rick_V_ (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (pacemaker1000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pacemaker1000* »_themacnut
quite possibly the best garage i have ever seen!
even a flat screen tv!
that rocks

Man, I have to totally second that-- I was immediately struck by the garage, not the cars!








Not sure a garage like that would be able to hold up here in Chicago, tho. In the winter, my garage floor is usually covered with slush and road salt. And that flat-screen would likely freeze and crack.








-Rick


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: De-badged? (_Rick_V_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Rick_V_* »_
Man, I have to totally second that-- I was immediately struck by the garage, not the cars!








Not sure a garage like that would be able to hold up here in Chicago, tho. In the winter, my garage floor is usually covered with slush and road salt. And that flat-screen would likely freeze and crack.








-Rick

Time to move to KaLiFoRnIa! RRR-aahhhhh-ugh!


----------



## dndfrank (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (liquid stereo)*

I figured since I had an EOS plate no need for the badge.








Will try to get better pics this weekend. Taking the misses golfing and to the casino for Mothers Day. 


_Modified by dndfrank at 6:18 PM 5-11-2007_


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: De-badged? (_Rick_V_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_Rick_V_* »_
Man, I have to totally second that-- I was immediately struck by the garage, not the cars!








Not sure a garage like that would be able to hold up here in Chicago, tho. In the winter, my garage floor is usually covered with slush and road salt. And that flat-screen would likely freeze and crack.








-Rick

Thanks Rick. The floor might actually hold up. It is Kiwi Tile (Perforated) and slush and salt might just fall through the small holes. http://www.kiwitile.com/products/ 
Not sure on the cold rating for the LCD TV.


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (themacnut)*

thats weird i just signed on and was going to pm you about the floor
thanks for the link


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (pacemaker1000)*

Hmmm...
I'm still thinkin' about it:


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: De-badged? (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_Hmmm...
I'm still thinkin' about it:

















you can get individual letters of the EOS font and spell whatever you want on the back of your car----i believe OEM has them....
nice to pay homage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by just-jean at 9:24 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## SheilaEOS (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: De-badged? (just-jean)*

Thanks for the info.
"OEM"? (Original Equipment Manufacturer, I'm assuming.)
But wouldn't that relegate me to the choices of "E", "O", and "S"?
Am I missing someting here? (Wouldn't be the first time!







)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: De-badged? (SheilaEOS)*

I suspect she means OEMPLus..


----------



## santos. (May 5, 2003)

*Re: De-badged? (mark_d_drake)*


Letter's can be purchased individually to spell out whatever you want from OEMpl.us, as was previously stated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: De-badged? (santos.)*

Thanks Santos!
We have all of the letters here for this badge (and others)...


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: De-badged? (OEMpl.us)*

I was thinking this weekend about badging, and we came up with this idea:
put a "Passat" badge on it when you have the top up. "Eos" badge the rest of the time.
It would be an Eos in Passat's clothing.
Perhaps this would get you out of a ticket, due to it having errors? (if they wrote it up as a Passat)
The only thing is, I was imagining that you put the badge on a magnetic strip, but the trunk lid isn't metal. hmmm...maybe a magnet behind it inside?
William


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: De-badged? (OEMpl.us)*

Take a dremel to the Rabbit badge and cut off it's head! Mughahahah


----------

